# Upcoming IPOs?



## westan (29 July 2004)

Hi Guys living over here in new zealand i'm out of the loop as far as IPO comming up and rumoured to be in the pipeline, can anyone give  me some ideas whats about, if possible approx how much they are seeking from the market, and if you have any thoughts on the company

regards westan


----------



## JetDollars (29 July 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*

Westan,

Which company are you talking about?


----------



## westan (29 July 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*

Hi jetdollars

i mean all up coming IPO's.

regards westan


----------



## JetDollars (29 July 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*

Westan,

Try this site, it gave all the up coming floats.

http://www.investsmart.com.au/floats/UpcomingFloats.asp


----------



## GreatPig (29 July 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*

Westan,

There's some info here.

GP


----------



## JetDollars (29 July 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*

GreatPig,

The site that you given is the same as the one I posted above.


----------



## GreatPig (29 July 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*

JetDollars,

So I see. Looks like you got in a couple of minutes before me.

Good thing there's room for more here than just the quick and the dead 

GP


----------



## profithunter (29 July 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*

Who do you have to know to get a piece of google?


----------



## westan (31 July 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*

Thanks guys

thats a really handy site

cheers

westan


----------



## stefan (1 August 2004)

*Re: Up comming IPO's*



> Who do you have to know to get a piece of google?



According to the Financial Times, the company is considering holding an online auction of shares. This could help to avoid the scandals that have since arisen over the IPOs of the internet hot stocks during the late 1990s. It has emerged that banks routinely either took kickbacks from clients for share allocations or encouraged them to buy in the after market to keep the price high and allow sellers quick profits.


----------

